# This Is A Realy Nice Union Bike From 1897.



## Bikermaniac (May 19, 2016)

This is a realy neat bike form the 1890's. Have you ever seen that name plate? it's awesome.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=191876531084


----------



## bricycle (May 20, 2016)

Too bad the badge is buggered up, that has to be one of the koolest badges ever made!


----------



## Bikermaniac (May 20, 2016)

It's so far, the coolest badge I ever seen along with " The Falcon" and the porcelain IJ.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 20, 2016)

WTF? That's not simply cool it's friggen hand painted USA memorial. It may be hand drawn too, or Lithographed, while it also looks so tight, an etching. scrollwork similar or the same as, *Scrimshaw.*

That's some real , genuine 'Victorian' 4th of July bike!

* CrackaJack!

And it's 20 pounds? what? in 1890's >>   20!!?? Yup, says so right on the print ad.*


----------



## Bikermaniac (May 20, 2016)

Heck yeah!


----------



## Jeff54 (May 20, 2016)

Bikermaniac said:


> Heck yeah!




"Union quality is the Magnet" @ 20 pounds that bike was FLYING down the street!. Pop Boom! Like you're being drawn by a MAGNET!


----------



## Bikermaniac (May 20, 2016)

There you go.


----------



## catfish (May 20, 2016)

I've got one of those badges. I use to have two of them.


----------



## Bikermaniac (May 20, 2016)

It's in good condition? post a pic of it when you have a chance.


----------



## catfish (May 20, 2016)

Here it is.


----------



## Bikermaniac (May 20, 2016)

Damn! that's awesome. It looks like the center piece (with the porcelain) it's an insertl is that correct or is just an optical effect?


----------



## catfish (May 20, 2016)

Bikermaniac said:


> Damn! that's awesome. It looks like the center piece (with the porcelain) it's an insertl is that correct or is just an optical effect?




Yes. Porcelain insert.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 21, 2016)

catfish said:


> Here it is. View attachment 319607





The badge in auction appears to be in original painted condition with highlighting over the texture of dragon. Ya ebber tink on lightly wiping yours with a red-brown paint?

Come to tink on that, red would compliment the whole 'red white and blue' scheme and perhaps it's turned brownish otherwise a solid red. .  Red white and blue, Chinese fireworks, 4th of July theme.

Either way, it's really easy to highlight your badge again, and that makes it pop.


----------

